# Amazing facts about beer!!



## 12many (Apr 14, 2008)

This is scary. The same stuff might be in wine. 

Better to confine a guy's intake to bourbon, scotch, rum, vodka, gin and other hormone-free liquors.*

As Ronald Reagan said: Why take that chance?


This is alarming ....


Beer contains female hormones! Yes, that's right, FEMALE hormones!

Last month, Montreal University and scientists released the results of a recent analysis that revealed the presence of female hormones in beer. Men should take a concerned look at their beer consumption. The theory is that beer contains female hormones (hops contain Phytoestrogens) and that by drinking enough beer, men turn into women.

To test the theory, 100 men each drank 8 schooners of beer within a one (1) hour period.


It was then observed that 100% of the test subjects, yes, 100% of all these men:

1) Argued over nothing.

2) Refused to apologize when obviously wrong.

3) Gained weight.

4) Talked excessively without making sense.

5) Became overly emotional

6) Couldn't drive.

7) Failed to think rationally, and

8) Had to sit down while urinating.

No further testing was considered necessary!!


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

I don't care who you are, that right there is funny.


----------



## Dannyboy (Oct 27, 2010)

It's only funny cause its true. hahaha. That's why i don't drink with my wife. Cat fight!


----------



## morvlorv (Mar 30, 2012)

Bill Brasky would scoff at this list. 


btw, this list was hilarious


----------

